# iDesign - It's not Autocad, but it ain't bad!



## cfellows (May 13, 2015)

As you might have figured out from the name, iDesign runs on an IPAD.  Now, before you turn up your nose and and stop reading, I felt the same way after reviewing a number if CAD apps for the IPAD in the past.  But this one is a serious contender for 2D CAD.  It has a rich set of tools including dimensions with numerous different units options, scaling, shape boolean operations where you can combine shapes or fragment them or subtract one from another, etc.  Of course, it has all the basic drawing shapes you could want.  It also has snaps and glue.  And, all of these different tools have a good choice of options.  The user interface becomes pretty intuitive after watching a couple of their tutorial videos.  The tutorials have no sound, which is significant disadvantage... I like to hear the guy explaining what he's doing, not just try to figure out what he's doing.  But, as I said, the user interface is pretty easy so the videos are less of an issue.  I've always thought CAD programs really need a mouse, but a pencil shaped stylus works about as well and good accuracy is attainable.

The software isn't free, but @ $7.99 it's pretty affordable and unlike most PC CAD programs, the licensing is dirt simple.  Buy it on the App Store, download it, and it's yours.  There's no activation or internet verification every time you run it.  And, the IPAD is extremely portable and with up to 8 hours or more of battery life, well, it's just dang convenient for hauling around with you.  I like to take my IPAD when I go in for my Chemo treatments.  Don't have to drag my charger with me or worry about finding an outlet.   It's much small and lighter than my smallest laptop.  And, I've got my music, my electronic books, and the internet (yes, they do have guest internet at the Chemo center) to while away the time...

Here is a link to the software on ITunes...

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/idesign/id342790226?mt=8

And here is a link to company that developed it...

http://www.touchaware.com/apps/idesign/

By the way, the software also runs on an IPhone, but, with the possible exception of the IPhone 6 plus, the screens are just too small, at least for my tired old eyes.  But, some of you 30-somethings might be able to use it on an IPhone.

There are two or three other CAD apps on Itunes that look promising but I still have more research to do on them.  At this point, iDesign is in first place.  We'll see if the others can outdo it.

Chuck


----------



## xpylonracer (May 13, 2015)

Hi Chuck

Didn't know you were having treatment, hope all goes well for you.

Regards, Marcus


----------



## Cogsy (May 13, 2015)

I would like to wish you well also Chuck. I did see your post elsewhere but I'm not a member there so couldn't post. Good luck with your treatment and I look forward to seeing many more of your engines, designs and pearls of wisdom in the future.


----------



## Herbiev (May 13, 2015)

Best wishes from me too Chuck.


----------



## AussieJimG (May 13, 2015)

I have been playing with Onshape (https://www.onshape.com/) for much the same reasons as Chuck. Onshape is a free 3d package currently in Beta form but which is rapidly being developed. It is easy to use if you have previously used Geomagic or Alibre and is worth a look.

It works well on desktop and laptop machines and is just about to be released for mobiles including androids.

Because everything stays in the cloud, you can access the designs from anywhere - very handy for work at both home on the desktop, at the doctors on the phone and in hospital on a tablet.

Jim


----------



## xpylonracer (May 14, 2015)

Hi aussiejim, that link you posted crashed my tablet, twice !! BEWARE..........
Emgee


----------



## Cogsy (May 14, 2015)

xpylonracer said:


> Hi aussiejim, that link you posted crashed my tablet, twice !! BEWARE..........
> Emgee


 
Not sure why it happened - Onshape is a perfectly legitimate site and loads just fine on my ancient PC. Maybe a conflict with your tablet.


----------



## cfellows (May 14, 2015)

The onshape link worked fine for me.  I've actually been playing around with that as well.  I've drawn up several parts and created an assembly with rotating and sliding contraints.  It is pretty slick and it already works on the iPad.  But, I wanted to try some apps that were specifically designed for the iPad which is why I'm looking at iDesign.

Chuck


----------



## Len-Tikular (May 14, 2015)

Good luck at the Center Chuck! There is light at the end of the Tunnel, I know, I've been there.....

George


----------

